Ask HN: If you had your own 3D printer, what would you make? - workerdee
======
stevewilhelm
If my 2D printers are any indication, not very much.

Most of the time when I now need a 2D item, I use a Web-based service and have
it delivered. For example I use Web-based services to to print photo albums,
greeting cards, business presentations, signs, etc. I do so because the
resulting quality is better and cheaper.

I suspect if I ever wanted some 3D item printed, I would do the same.

------
lovelearning
Many things! There are all these designs floating around in my mind that I
can't build easily because I don't have a 3d printer.

Adjustable camera mounts for my computer vision projects...a tablet mount to
hold my tablet at a particular angle while I'm lying down and reading...
better supports for my old arthritic dog...cat toys...waterproof cases for my
embedded projects and sensors...chassis for small robotic vehicles...

------
ColinWright
Prints of juggling patterns pushed through space. Henry Segerman and I have
designed and printed a few, and sometimes you can learn a surprising amount
about something you thought you already knew.

[https://plus.google.com/+HenrySegerman/posts/FGZdWSM2qET](https://plus.google.com/+HenrySegerman/posts/FGZdWSM2qET)

[http://www.shapeways.com/product/R8B97GHZN/3-club-cascade-
mo...](http://www.shapeways.com/product/R8B97GHZN/3-club-cascade-
motion?li=shop-results&optionId=41687643)

[http://www.shapeways.com/product/3UEJKYME9/3-ball-cascade-
mo...](http://www.shapeways.com/product/3UEJKYME9/3-ball-cascade-motion)

------
LarryMade2
Probably bits and bobs for the wife's crafting projects (probably involve lots
of rabbits) Custom cases for the odd bare electronic components I have. And
some experiments in stylistic 3d designs.

------
peeyek
I made a workshop about 3d printer so i can buy a new 3d printer. Then i just
start my master plan[1].

[1]: like they said. It will make the better world :D

